# Problem installing dvipdfmx port



## gentleman (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm having troubles installing the port of print/dvipdfmx. I successfully installed print/latex and print/xdvi. Installing print/dvipdfmx I got initially the following error


```
checking for kpse_find_file in -lkpathsea... yes
checking whether you have kpathsea headers and they know about the required file formats... no
configure: error: This version of dvipdfmx requires that kpathsea and its headers be installed.
If you are sure they are installed and in a standard place, maybe you need a
newer version of kpathsea?  You also might try setting the environment
variable CPPFLAGS (or CFLAGS) with -I pointing to the directory containing
the file "tex-file.h"
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to matusita@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/print/dvipdfmx/work/dvipdfmx-20100328/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

Actually kpathsea library is installed, I bypassed the problem by declaring explicitly the location of the headers


```
make CFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include/kpathsea install clean
```

but got the following error


```
checking whether you have kpathsea headers and they know about the required file formats... yes
checking for xbasename in -lkpathsea... no
configure: error: This version of dvipdfmx requires xbasename() in kpathsea library.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please repochecking whether you have kpathsea headers and they know about the required file formats... yes
checking for xbasename in -lkpathsea... no
configure: error: This version of dvipdfmx requires xbasename() in kpathsea library.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to matusita@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/print/dvipdfmx/work/dvipdfmx-20100328/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
rt the problem to matusita@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/print/dvipdfmx/work/dvipdfmx-20100328/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

Am I missing some dependencies?


----------

